# 3x7 sealed closet Vertical / Coliseum / stadium, bare bulb, Blumat IDEAS?



## p0opstlnksal0t (Jan 11, 2017)

Designing a stealthy op for an oddball room size 3’x7’ sealed closet.

Ive got a 3 ft X 7 ft with 8 ft ceiling closet I want to build a stealth Op in. Ive been brainstorming Ideas and Id like some input! The design will be centered around a few line items as follows: maximize space, stealth and reasonable wattage (I do have a smart meter), simplicity, max yield for the space given.

Equipment I am thinking about using:

1. 4x LEC CMH 315w OR 2x 1000w HPS w/ digi ballasts

2. G-leaf 1 gal air pot/grow bags

3. Blumat drippers into rockwool cubes backfilled with perlite. Or into coco... still unsure

4. I’ll need a mini split to maintain temps maybe 12-16k btu

5. Adj. shelving for future experimentation with spacing

6. C02 regulated

Questions for the Guru’s…

Can I use a HPS/MH digi ballast to run CMH bulbs? Whats the best/budget way to run a CMH bulbs?

Will the Blumat maintain the proper root moisture/feeding in a grow bag with rockwool and not need a drain system?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## chemphlegm (Jan 11, 2017)

is this your first indoor garden ?


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Jan 11, 2017)

No its not. That being said my last vertical closet setup was back in 2009. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## chemphlegm (Jan 11, 2017)

i love the design of a hydro vertical, leaks kill it for me.


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm hoping leaks will be all but eliminated using the Blumat drip setup

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm going back and forth on plant site numbers, lights, spacing, etc... at first I was thinking about 4 levels with 15 plants per level at 2 foot elevation intervals giving a total of 60 plants. I would also use 4x Philips cmh bulbs bare back hanging vertically but I want really dense nugs, so this may not be enough light, should I double these up and run 8x cmh bulbs?

Now the more I talk with other various friends the more I'm thinking about running 3 elevation intervals spaced at 2 ft 8 in high. This will give me 15 plants per level and 3 levels high for 45 plant sites total. Ive.also been toying with the idea of running 3x Maxpar 1000 SE-DE bulbs.

I'm trying to maximize yield for my given space. I've attached a pic let me know what you guys would do ideally with this space.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Jan 13, 2017)

With the screen placed 1'9" away from the bare bulb I will have roughly 54 square feet of scrog area


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 13, 2017)

p0opstlnksal0t said:


> Can I use a HPS/MH digi ballast to run CMH bulbs? Whats the best/budget way to run a CMH bulbs?


nope, cmh use low freq, square wave ballast

if you can find a retailer to sell you a cmh setup without the reflector would be cheapest. just run bare bulb but make sure the cmh bulb is open rated.


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Jan 13, 2017)

With only 1'9" distance from canopy to bulb I don't think I can run the se-de maxpar bulbs


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 13, 2017)

p0opstlnksal0t said:


> With only 1'9" distance from canopy to bulb I don't think I can run the se-de maxpar bulbs


not positive, but i don't think you can run de vertically anyways. cmh is what i would do. i have one now (not vert) but it's better than hps anyday.


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm mainly speaking about the se-de maxpar bulbs with the de arc tube encased in a single mogul base bulb.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## gr865 (Jan 14, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> not positive, but i don't think you can run de vertically anyways. cmh is what i would do. i have one now (not vert) but it's better than hps anyday.


Hey Rocky what's up man.

I got my shit for the next vert grow.
Stacked, upper lamp a 315W CMH and the lower lamp will be the 400W HPS. Had hope to get another good deal on a 315 but it fell through so the 400 is the backup. 5 plants screens.
Look for my sig and take a gander when you get a chance. Was to be a winter grow but going to be spring early summer harvest.

GR


----------

